# timberlanes in wesson ms



## 1meanforeman450 (Jan 9, 2009)

anyone plannin on goin this saturday feb 7th? we were gonna go to red creek but it will be a long drive down there and back in the same day, cant stay the night because we all got kids. so is anyone gonna be at timberlanes or will we be ghost riders?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

what's that place like? i've seen urrbody talk about it so it's gotta be somewhat decent huh


----------



## 1meanforeman450 (Jan 9, 2009)

havent been since september but it was fun last time i went. showers and restrooms are nasty but i usually just wash off with a water hose and go in to change clothes after the ride. some people like it and others dont but i think its a good place to ride, nice deep ruts, few ponds to play in and a good bit of trails, you can go around almost every hole and the ones you cant arent deep at all


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

polaris425 has some pics and vids of that place





 




 




http://www.youtube.com/polaris425


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have lots of pictures. And there are plenty on youtube from other riders.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

It's a axle bust'n, tie rod bending(Jon), motor drowning , hav'n you a heck of a time riding place. The cabins are nasty and the water smells like the bottom of a mud hole. Mud Predators hold events there all the time.


----------



## 1meanforeman450 (Jan 9, 2009)

we are actually tryin to make up our minds between timberlanes and rocks bottom now... tryin to go somewhere that we can meet up with a few people over there


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Rocks bottom hands down. It's WAAAAYYY better. T-lanes ain't got nothing on it.


----------



## 1meanforeman450 (Jan 9, 2009)

well we will be at rocks bottom saturday, got a good lil group goin so far.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

kinda wish i still lived over there


----------



## 1meanforeman450 (Jan 9, 2009)

come back :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha...


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

rocks bottom looks fun from the pictures i saw, buncha nasty nasty mud. where's it at in MS?


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Up Hwy 21 from Forest MS. Yes it's allot of fun.... all the nasty mud you can handle and miles of fast trails to open it up on. There's some pretty good hills for that part of the country also.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i'ma head down that way sometime in the future and stay the weekend and try to go to both timberlanes and rocks bottom


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

get us pictures!!!!!!!!!!


----------

